# Setting up my first system, advice welcome



## GeeeeeeQ (Jan 2, 2013)

Greetings Audiophiles, 

I am a newbie finally graduating from a Panasonic HTIB and trying to set up my first HTS, on a budget of course. I already have TV and ps3. I would like to keep the budget at $800-1000. Been lurking for a bit and I think I have decided on what I want. 

Sub: 12" Dayton - $119 from parts express 
Center: Polk C2 - $99 from Newegg 
Fronts: Polk 65t - $160/ea from Newegg 
Sats: Polk Monitor30 - $85/pr from Newegg 
AVR: I had decided on splurging for the Onkyo 809 from Amazon for $446, above budget but such a steal. However, I missed it by 1 day. When I went to purchase, it was $780 and now I think it's over 800. My AVR budget is really about 300, maybe 350. I have tentatively decided on a b-stock Onkyo 616 from A4L at $299. I would obviously like to have Audyssey MultiEQ capability, but don't want to spend $200 extra for it. 

Thus my questions are:
1) is there a better deal on an AVR out there since I missed on the 809 steal? 
2) are my speaker choices adequate for a beginner sub-$1k HTS or are there better bang for the buck out there? 

BTW, I have already purchased the center channel and sub due to time-sensitive sales. 

I'm outfitting my den- smallish, maybe 13x13 or so but split-level with open staircase leading to open kitchen. Therefore I'm only planning on setting up a 5.1, but would like a 7.1 capable AVR. 

Thanks in advance as all advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

First off - welcome to HTS!

It is clear you have already put quite a bit of research into this and I think you have made some solid choices for your budget.

The only change I might suggest is going to the Onkyo 709. It is a bit over your stated budget for an AVR, but would still bring you in under $1000. The 709 does come with Audyssey MultiEQ XT and has pre outs for future flexibility.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

GeeeeeeQ said:


> 2) are my speaker choices adequate for a beginner sub-$1k HTS or are there better bang for the buck out there?
> 
> BTW, I have already purchased the center channel and sub due to time-sensitive sales.


It can be a starter system for you >>
I would present another option - however, since you bought the center already,
I would go ahead and stick with the Polks. Plus, you also bought your sub.


----------



## GeeeeeeQ (Jan 2, 2013)

I like the 709 idea. However, A4L is sold out of them and the $560 that Amazon asks is well above my budget. Is that the most economical AVR with MultiEQ?


----------



## GeeeeeeQ (Jan 2, 2013)

Or is anyone willing to sell me an 809 for $446? Hah!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

GeeeeeeQ said:


> I like the 709 idea. However, A4L is sold out of them and the $560 that Amazon asks is well above my budget. Is that the most economical AVR with MultiEQ?


You may want to check out the Denons - I am certain there is one comparable in price with MultiEQ, but I doubt the is one with all the extras the 709 has as well as the Onkyos beefy amplifier stage.

I would contact A4L and see if they have a date when they would have more in stock if that is the way you want to go.


----------



## GeeeeeeQ (Jan 2, 2013)

I see Amazon does have a used 717 for $460. Should a used AVR scared me as much as it does?


----------



## GeeeeeeQ (Jan 2, 2013)

I noticed from another post that the Pioneer FS52s are $100/ea on Amazon. I'd picked out the Polk 65ts for $160/ea. Any comparison opinions between these? If I were to go Pioneer, i'm sure I would need to also go Pioneer sats and center. Or could I use the Polk center I already bought?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

GeeeeeeQ said:


> I noticed from another post that the Pioneer FS52s are $100/ea on Amazon. I'd picked out the Polk 65ts for $160/ea. Any comparison opinions between these? If I were to go Pioneer, i'm sure I would need to also go Pioneer sats and center. Or could I use the Polk center I already bought?


I would for sure go with a Pioneer center >> I have owned speakers from
the likes of Polk, Infinity, Klipsch and budget friendly PSB and Paradigm,
I favor the Pioneer phase 2 (current series) over them. There is something
about the clean, rich sound - with their good imaging and soundstage.

Your call/option - and choice


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

GeeeeeeQ said:


> I see Amazon does have a used 717 for $460. Should a used AVR scared me as much as it does?


If memory serves, that unit has a lower version of Audyssey. I would stick with the 709 personally.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> If memory serves, that unit has a lower version of Audyssey. I would stick with the 709 personally.


Bingo. Amazingly the 717's MSRP went up to $1000 whilst downgrading to Audyssey 2EQ. Unfortunately, Amazon is selling the 809 for $659 now. That was one of the best deals I have ever seen for an AVR. The 709 is absolutely the way I would go.


----------



## GeeeeeeQ (Jan 2, 2013)

Pulled the trigger this evening. I stopped by the local mega-store, Nebraska Furniture Mart, to see if I could actually listen to some of the speakers I had narrowed the field to, and I'm glad i did.

Ended up going entirely Pioneer- not necessarily a great difference in sound quality over the comparable Polks in my mind, but they were vastly cheaper. They price-matched Amazon's $99 on the FS52s, beat online pricing on the BS22S at $118/pr, as well as on the C22 at $94. I'll just have to send my previously purchased Polk centers back to Newegg when I get them (hope that works out) After much deliberation, I decided to save the $200 and went with the Onkyo 616, on which they also matched Amazon's A-stock price of $349. The 709 would have been fantastic, but with my small den and coming from a POS HTIB, I have a feeling I'll be rather delighted with the results. Thanks for all the tips guys. I'll be out of town on business for a few weeks, but im looking forward to coming back and setting it all up. Should have my sub in by then too. Next on the agenda, turning the basement into a media room.


----------

